
Facebook is censoring some posts on Indian Kashmir - yunque
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/07/27/facebook-is-censoring-posts-on-indian-kashmir-some-say
======
ProAm
Facebook is not a news site, they can censor whatever they want. They are in
the advertising sales business they'll tweak their product to maximize the
returns on their business.

~~~
j0e1
I agree. But I truly wish there was an open forum that wasn't influenced by
government actors and with the same reach as Facebook. Maybe if Wikipedia had
discussion rooms which were just as fancy and used by just as many people, it
could prove vital during such times.

~~~
themihai
well.. there are open forums but people want facebook not forums.

~~~
carapace
Yeah, exactly. The "open forum" is called the Internet.

People _choose_ Facebook.

(I don't like it but it happens organically.)

------
DixonSeider
Interesting background on Kashmir:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kashmir#1947_and_1948](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kashmir#1947_and_1948)

Seems a plebiscite was to have taken place but did not happen. I'm guessing
the majority would have voted to be part of Pakistan and not part of India.

(which would have, of course, irked "minority" populations).

~~~
palmanis
Those "minority" populations were forced out of Kashmir by the "majority" :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_cleansing_of_Kashmiri_H...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_cleansing_of_Kashmiri_Hindus)

~~~
selimthegrim
I have to admit that it's ironic that a minority tired of its rights not being
respected a) lets that happen to another minority (the Pandits) and b) wants
to join another country with no codified minority rights

------
gb22
For some color on the Burhan Wani case, the terrorists whose cause is being
promoted by the banned groups:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farooq_Ahmed_Dar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farooq_Ahmed_Dar)
Read the last part.

------
amyjess
Facebook generally has a policy prohibiting the posting of gore. If pictures
of dead bodies and/or graphic wounds are being posted, it's no surprise FB
would remove it.

~~~
rajathagasthya
That's not why it was removed though.

 _“Our Community Standards prohibit content that praises or supports
terrorists, terrorist organizations or terrorism, and we remove it as soon as
we’re made aware of it,” said a Facebook spokesman in India._

If you have a bunch of people praising a dead leader of a terrorist group, it
should come as no surprise that Facebook or any platform will ban them.

------
mmansoor78
Its not "Indian Kashmir".

Its "Disputed Kashmir"

~~~
selimthegrim
Even in Pakistan they say "Indian-Administered Kashmir". Does that work?

------
pknerd
Freedom of Speech is relative.

------
zghst
They're a great company, but I have a distaste for actions such as these

------
squozzer
Makes you wonder how FB would have handled the American Revolution.

~~~
freshhawk
Why wonder, "Our Community Standards prohibit content that praises or supports
terrorists, terrorist organizations or terrorism, and we remove it as soon as
we’re made aware of it".

------
itg
>Kashmir Solidarity Network

Bullshit, it's a bunch of terrorists crying they can't spread their
propoganda.

~~~
selimthegrim
This is really a way to make them feel like 'atoot ang', keep it up.

